# Avalon Bridge



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Are Kaykers also fishing Avalon Bridge? If not why?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Avalon bridge?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Guessing you mean Garcon Point?


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

yes 281 east of three mile bridge. is there just poor accses?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Or the I-10 bridge, or Hwy 60 bridge? Not familiar with the Avalon bridge?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

All the bridges named above are good, just depends on time of year, tides, weather, etc.

Access can be a little tricky compared to 3-mile but there are a few good spots to launch if you take your time scouting around with google earth and then go look in person.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Garcon Point bridge has easy access from Garcon Point boat ramp.


----------



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

The other day I put in under highway 90 going into Pace down by the swamphouse and joe or jim whoevers fish camp and have to say that it is now one of my favorite spots. Redfish, trout, flounder are very plentiful around the area. Other then getting a 90$ ticket by FWC for not having a life jacket I had a great time out there.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*South side area to launch*

I live in Polynesian Isles. If you come down College and Right on Duke, then the first left, it will take you down to the water. The opening to our canal system is right in that area and it is a short paddle/peddle to the bridge. The road goes into an undeveloped area (house wise) and we have plenty of fisherman who use that area. We hit the canal opening at tide change and catch specks, white trout, and whatever bites. We peddle out to the bridge occasionally. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks for the info Bob!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 on the Garcon boat ramp. 

There is a kayak launch on Hwy 90 on the east side of the river. Look for the Simpson River fishing pier / dock. It's free - Jim's charges $4 and has not been real friendly to me... Work south of the bridge on the shoreline or in the grass.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

FLSalomon said:


> +1 on the Garcon boat ramp.
> 
> There is a kayak launch on Hwy 90 on the east side of the river. Look for the Simpson River fishing pier / dock. It's free - Jim's charges $4 and has not been real friendly to me... Work south of the bridge on the shoreline or in the grass.


Jims has never been nice to anyone. I refuse to give them a penny.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

EMT90 said:


> The other day I put in under highway 90 going into Pace down by the swamphouse and joe or jim whoevers fish camp and have to say that it is now one of my favorite spots. Redfish, trout, flounder are very plentiful around the area. Other then getting a 90$ ticket by FWC for not having a life jacket I had a great time out there.


 one of my favorite places. i throw a mullet net there all the time and ive caught more different species of fish there than anywhere else i go. i always catch something there.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I'm launching out of Simpson River pier this afternoon as fast as I can get there from work. Last time I went out of there storm rolled in, hoping for some luck this afternoon.


----------



## yakkinchick (Oct 18, 2012)

boatnbob said:


> I live in Polynesian Isles. If you come down College and Right on Duke, then the first left, it will take you down to the water. The opening to our canal system is right in that area and it is a short paddle/peddle to the bridge. The road goes into an undeveloped area (house wise) and we have plenty of fisherman who use that area. We hit the canal opening at tide change and catch specks, white trout, and whatever bites. We peddle out to the bridge occasionally.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bob


 
I've been down there a few times before, I don't know if everytime i've just not been at the right time or what but I've never caught anything down there. I've heard about alot of nice reds and trout but still never seen it.
When is the best time to fish there?


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*No expert, but I have fun*

I usually hit the mouth of our canal system and anchor up a bit. Then I move out to #15 or 20 and play out there. Some guys swear by the bridge and I have seen quite a bit of activity on the FF, but haven't landed much. Then again, it is just me. I use pin fish and gulp shrimp when I go usually that far. I have used sand fleas at the center of the bridge when I fish their structure and have done OK with the sheepshead. Their are supposed to be some monster reds in that area farther out. 

For the mouth of the canals during tide change, I hit it with some spanish rigs (double fly like 1/4 oz. rigs). I have landed some nice white trout and spanish in the area. If I take my wife, I am sure she will do bettter than me! 

Soon, I will be mobile with my new racks and will hit the 3MB and try to join the gang out at Navarre!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Klondike (Feb 27, 2010)

*No expert, but I have fun*

boatnbob - I checked out your recommendation for using the canal area since I live in Tiger Point. Although your directions took me right to the area, I was a little concerned about leaving my trailer unattended while I am kayaking/fishing. Any theft issues? Can you park in the culdesac, or should I park in the grassy area? Thanks!


----------



## rip36 (May 24, 2012)

boatnbob said:


> I live in Polynesian Isles. If you come down College and Right on Duke, then the first left, it will take you down to the water. The opening to our canal system is right in that area and it is a short paddle/peddle to the bridge. The road goes into an undeveloped area (house wise) and we have plenty of fisherman who use that area. We hit the canal opening at tide change and catch specks, white trout, and whatever bites. We peddle out to the bridge occasionally.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bob


 
Hi Bob. Thanks for your post. I live about two miles from the area you mentioned and have scouted it out several times but never fished it. Would have to wade it as I do not have a kayack yet. Was wondering where you get your tide info from and what adjustments you have to make for the Garcon Point area. I am assuming that you start with the Pensacola Pass tides and add/subtract from those times.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Tide goes from west to east. If high tide is at noon at the pass, it will be later as you go east. Tides4fishing.com is a good website to use


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

For clarification, on Hwy 90, The Swamphouse and Smith's Fish Camp are on the Escambia (west) side, Jim's Fish Camp and the Simpson River launch (free) are on the Santa Rosa (east) side...


----------



## rip36 (May 24, 2012)

Bo Keifus said:


> Tide goes from west to east. If high tide is at noon at the pass, it will be later as you go east. Tides4fishing.com is a good website to use


 
Hi Bo.

I appreciate your input and understand what you are saying. But what I was hoping to learn is how many minutes would I have to add to that Pensacola Pass noon high tide time in order to fish the high tide at Garcon Point?

In other words, if high tide at Pensacola Pass is at noon, at what approximate time would it be high tide at Garcon Point?

Thanks again and have a great day.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I see. I'm not exactly sure about that. If im not mistaken there is about 45 min difference from the pcola port to lora point. Given that, you could measure the distance and come up with a formula to figure it out but I'm sure someone on here could tell you a more exact number and spare you the trouble.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Late answers from Bob*

Sorry for the late replies. As for security, I can't say nothing will happen. For the most part, things are pretty tame down here. I would make sure I had a hitch lock on if I were worried. Just park it in the culdesac or bump it up on a grass spot of your choice. You aren't supposed to drive out past the "skeeter" ditch to the last spit, but if you are launching, there are plenty of places to drop it in. Most guys I have seen walk out to the canal concrete curtains and fish the tide coming/going. 

For the tide, we use one of the programs on the 'puter. I wing it from there. I wish I could be more helpful on the tide thing. Some of the guys here have their favorite pilings that they target. I hit the center around the structure and closer in if it is rougher. On the West side is a deeper ditch they used during construction that holds fish as well. 

Hope that helped.


----------

